# Working for a rafting company



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Sounds like Bus Driver is right up your alley.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Most outfitters start hiring raft feelers this time of year. How sensitive are your hands? You might be in luck.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

He’s gonna need to get his Raft Feeler certifications first though and that takes some time. It might be too late for this year’s season. Sorry, man.

They might need a good porta-potty cleaner the morning after Taco Bell Tuesdays though.

I’d watch that vlog.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Become a riverboard guide!!!*



Gamer242 said:


> Hey what kind of jobs to you do if you work at a rafting company if your not a kayak instructor or a raft guide, and benefits like travel. I think I would like to work for a rafting company maybe I could help feel the rafts, or even cook the lunches or something like that. Plus if there’s travel stuff involved and of course with free time I would have some chances to try out my new riverboard. Or maybe if not a rafting company maybe once I get good at riverboarding I could be a YouTuber and do vlogs about different rivers YouTubers make lots of money.


Some river companies hire riverboard guides, especially if you have long board experience.....
... Just call some commercial river rafting companies and see what they require of you. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

Dude, that's awesome and good luck! I remember my first raft feelers job!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Gamer242 said:


> Hey what kind of jobs to you do if you work at a rafting company if your not a kayak instructor or a raft guide, and benefits like travel.


Dishwashing is always in high demand, unless they have caught on to using paper plates. Benefits like travel usually don't come on until year two. 



Gamer242 said:


> I think I would like to work for a rafting company maybe I could help feel the rafts, or even cook the lunches or something like that.


Just a little warning, I had to feel a lot of rafts before I started getting paid for it. Mostly with a very wet and slightly cold butt. Once you can identify the make, model and length with your eyes closed, only using your butt - you are ready to turn pro. Cooking lunches is overrated. You don't want to work for any outfitters that are cooking lunches. That only leads to tips and God knows there is already way too much of that going on. Do it for the love. 



Gamer242 said:


> Plus if there’s travel stuff involved and of course with free time I would have some chances to try out my new riverboard. Or maybe if not a rafting company maybe once I get good at riverboarding I could be a YouTuber and do vlogs about different rivers YouTubers make lots of money.


The travel stuff involved only comes with free time. You will have unlimited time to riverboard. If you want to make the really big money on youtube you should practice your raft feeling on same strangers rafts and secret video the results. I think you could be on to something.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

One thing that will get you the job you deserve with a rafting company is to make sure that you differentiate yourself from the competition and I think you're a natural at this. When you go talk to the outfitters for a job, make sure to tell them about how much free time you'll want and your dreams of becoming a Youtuber after you spend some time feeling rafts. It sounds like you've got just the attitude and ambitions that will have outfitters encouraging you to travel and also give you plenty of free time to pursue riverboarding!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm going to take a slightly different route than the other posters.

Most raft feelers are 2nd generation (and sometimes even 3rd generation) employees, and often times the children of the raft company owners. Simply being a great boater and an interesting employee is what got the old guard their jobs. Now you need connections..if your dad wasn't a raft feeler, you probably won't be a raft feeler either.

On the other hand, the YouTube thing is probably your golden ticket. I had one video go viral, and I am KILLING IT.


----------



## donutboy (Sep 13, 2015)

*Raft Feeler postitions were full - So I became the donutboy*

Someone had open those boxes of Krispy Kremes and I was the chosen one. 28 years later look at me go.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

SUCCESSFUL Youtubers make lots of money. No guarantee that you will be successful especially with a niche sport like Riverboarding. I'm sure the pro kayakers of the world do allright with Youtube revenue...but most of their income comes from sponsorship not Youtube. You have to consistently be able to get 100's of thousands (or millions) of views a week to "make lots of money" as a Youtuber. I'm not one, but what seems like an easy job with little overhead on the surface is far from it and most of them work their ass off.

No one is getting rich off of working for a rafting company with the possible exception of owning one but even that is up in the air. You can make a living wage, maybe. Most raft guides and support workers I know are basically living at the poverty line and living in "non-traditional" livings spaces. It definitely works for many...but don't expect a life of glamour.

Oh...and as for time to Riverboard...that will depend largely on how much you want/need to work versus time off to go mess around on a riverboard. No real benefits to speak of from most companies I've heard about but might as well try.


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh the flips and carnage i could have avoided with just one skilled raft-feeler. Damn, the regret makes me want to quit boating.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

This thread is bringing back some awesome memories. I remember my first day raft feeling, I was so hungover. A few of the senior guides invited me out the night before my first day. I remember being amazed by the amount of cheap beer these guys and girls were putting down. They kept wanting to shotgun beers! Anyways this part of the story is pertinent as you will later read.

Back to my first day of the job and maybe one of the worse hangovers I have ever had. I looked on the board and to see that I was assigned to feel boat numbers 1-12. I was stoked but a bit nervous. I was confident the youtube videos I had been watching the other day had me prepared enough for this day.

Well, my first day was a shit show. To sum it up; I mistook PVC as hypalon, I missed topping off 4 thwarts, and then I fell asleep in one of the rafts. I must of been passed the fuck out, as I was snoring and making a loud "squeaky" sound with my face buried on the floor of a raft. This is how the boathouse chose my nickname. I had so many beer fouls that day. 

That was my first day in the life....


----------



## johnseri (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll put some feelers out for you.


----------



## bb12creek (Jun 25, 2018)

As others have noted, you are not going to have an easy time. The larger the outfitter, the better the chance. I guided and instructed in New England for 10 years. The company was close to major urban centers, the rivers had daily dam releases, and the in the summer 120 guests went down the river. Lots of guides and some support staff. There was an outfitter shop, bus drivers, and two cooks. Maybe some janitorial staff. The rest of the odd jobs were farmed out to guides looking for extra work or it was just part of the day. 

Here out west, at least in the PNW, there don't seem to be large companies like that. Perhaps down in California on the American River or in Idaho (maybe Banks). Won't be easy. 

If you want in definitely get onto the river however you can and learn as much as possible so you can eventually go for a guide spot. You will know pretty quickly if its for you or not. If you want to guide you would be better off hanging out and offering to help for free or in exchange for getting on the water so you can learn some stuff and working graveyard McDonalds or something. Working support at a raft company would proably not get you on the water or anywhere cool.


----------

